# Belleville



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Went out last night from 5-10pm. Caught a few crappies and a dozen or so sauger with most being small and a couple of larger ones up to 16". Still been slow. This is on the Ohio side.


----------



## Bowjo (May 27, 2006)

It didn't get much better after you left.Picked up a couple more 12"ers....Joe


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

What was the water level, And were You using ?


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

u still catchin em on thr rosy reds from petland we used a couple of years ago, lol


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey guys! Sorry for the late reply, been super busy trying to get things done before classes start back up.

Saugeye, it's good to hear from you. I will try to head down Thursday night then Friday and/or Saturday depending on what my other half wants to do.
I have caught only a few fish on the minnows and no rosies this time!
Riverwader, most of my fish have come on 3" grubs in pearl white or milky salt and pepper with an 1/8oz pink head. I have taken a few with firetiger and lime/chartreuse also though but not nearly as well. They were preferring a steady retrieve just faster than a crawl. As the water temps warm they'll start reacting to a slightly faster retrieve. The water levels had been holding around 18' for a few days but it is currently just under 20' and falling as of this post. Still very fish-able!
I had been catching more white bass and small hybrids (<3lbs) than I have sauger or walleyes. The very quickly warming water seems to have a negative effect with some species I guess. 
Who knows, I may just talk myself into another trip yet tonight or tomorrow! lol


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Are You fishing up closer to the locks or farther down? Im thinking of headed down Wed or Thurs for the first time


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

It seems pretty consistent up and down the access area. Closer to the locks will suit you better fishing after dark since you wont have to bring a flashlight or lantern. There seems to be a little more structure to get around once you get up close to the locks. Bring plenty of jigs! I've actually had a good year not losing jigs only 7 jigs in 4 trips has to be some sort of a world record for the Ohio River! I must be improving with age or there is fewer snags!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Do they still have the small bardge up n the 1st lock?


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

RiverWader said:


> Do they still have the small bardge up n the 1st lock?


Nope no barge in there.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Sweet, Have You tried fishing any mornings down there or just evenings?


----------



## Blue Collar Bob (Nov 13, 2011)

I fished down there a few weeks ago with 1/4 oz jigs and lost plenty. I didn't think that an 1/8 oz would go deep enough with the current there. I will try some next time thanks for the tip.


----------



## Blue Collar Bob (Nov 13, 2011)

Just re-read your post. I was fishing on the WV side.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Riverwader, I generally fish evenings down at the river. I can count on one hand how many morning trips I've made in 10 years going there. I'm usually going with friends or girlfriend and either way, evenings seem to work better.

Bob, you would definitely have some trouble getting an 1/8oz down on the WV side! I have been tossing around the idea of making a trip over there tomorrow night. I've been wondering how the fishing has been over there lately. If anybody has some insight to how things have been going over there, I could use the info. I'm bringing the girlfriend tomorrow and I was hoping to get her on some hybrids or white bass which may be doing a little better in the current over there. Thanks in advance for any updates.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

How do You get to the WV side? always wanted to try it but never have


----------



## Blue Collar Bob (Nov 13, 2011)

Cross on the new Rte 50 bridge. Go about 2 miles turn south on Rte 68. Go about 14 miles and you will see the dam off to the right. The dam is about 1/2 mile off of the highway.

These are rough guesses on the mileage.


----------



## Drahthaar_dude (Aug 28, 2007)

If any of you guys around the Athens area want to meet up and split the gas to drive over there or down to Racine let me know. I get tired of fishing by myself all the time too.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I fished Bellville this morning, Caught 4 Sauger, 1 Crappie, 1 Hybrid and 1 Fat Smallie. All but 2 Sauger were caught on Creek Chubs


----------



## tat2artist (Mar 23, 2012)

that is awesome!


----------

